# How do you teach someone to plow???



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Ok over the years I always did one really big lot. I had 7 trucks at one time and to train drivers I would be with them the whole time. I would make a map of each section of the lot. It was like a road map it said drive in this direction with your blade angled this way, lift blade here, make a big mess here and leave it alone till you are ready to stack here. So it was pretty dummy proof plus I put radio's in each truck and I could "Remind" them with helpful comments like "No stupid don't clean that yet we do that last" or "Hey ******* WTF did I say about trying to bite to deep" or "OMFG are you ******** when the speedo says 110 and your actual ground speed is closer to 10 take your ****** foot out of it traction doesn't come from that one wheel spinning at 200mph. Now I thought these to be useful and for the most part they got it after a while (If I could keep the trucks together long enough for the "training" phase). Hell I was so good at knowing how to push the main contractor paid me an Extra $55 and hour to drive around and show the other 8 subs how to push their lots every time we pushed the lot so I must know what I'm doing when solo my production is usually triple that of any other plower.
My problem is this year I'm not running a single truck and instead of a big lot I streets in a basically condo complex. This is a different type of push than a lot but no biggie I got it first try did it in 2 hrs I have a 4 hr minimum but since the guy who did it last year with a better set-up than I have on his fastest time was 10 hrs they decided to give me 10hrs for 2 hrs work. So if I do it myself it's handled, BUT when I was south for a few weeks (65miles out in the gulf of Mexico fixing a commercial fishing boat) I had a sub handle it. Now I showed him many times HOW to plow, Explained that him using a truck as opposed to my 9mph skid that he has speed on his side he can throw higher and faster so less stacking. Basically I figured he's owned his own truck and plowed for around 10 yrs he shouldn't need his hand held. Well when I got back I found out in a not very nice way (from my boss) that each time he plowed they got 50 e-mails complaining of his service, the roads were taken from 2.5 lanes to barely 1, the snow was stacked in the wrong places, the fire plugs couldn't be found anymore, and this is the best part his fastest time was 16 hrs with around 1.5"
So I decided OK maybe I'm just that great at the snow shyt that no-one can come close. So next time it snowed I had him come help thinking he would learn by watching plus I gave him a walkie to advise him in real time. Well that didn't help either. Actually with his help it took us both 6 hrs to do what I could have done myself in 2. So next time it snowed I did 75% of the roads and left one for him to do except this time I rode in the passenger seat to more closely instruct him. All the while explaining to him I didn't really need him there but I wanted for him to get it down so if I needed to leave again he would be able to better handle it. I get no more money for him to be there so to have us both there he is making more than me!
Well that didn't help because apparently he has a hearing problem or something because as I directed him I watched from 3 feet away as he did the opposite I was telling him to do. We spent 15 minutes at one point trying to clear a pile from where a car "had" been parked and he packed it in instead of angling away and around. At the back of the car he actually just packed a big wad full blade straight into the rear bumper. Instead of building speed and shooting the pile to the treelawn he decided it was faster to back into a drive and straight blade it (7 tries) off the road. This of course resulted in a bunch of brown and green in the pile. Now I also do some drives in this place and when he is closer to them he hits them and keeps the cash or checks (3 customers are actually writing them into his name) I didn't really make a big deal outa it I just figure since he picks up 300 to 400 of my money I will just take it out of his pay. the bad part it he cleans the street then makes a mess with the drives back into the streets to clean again! 
So after this tooth and nail training over about 45 days he was explaining to me he had 12 hrs on a day that he left the job for 6 hrs to go plow some of his drives and came back. At this point I explained to him how I am cutting my throat by having him there but at the same time I want him to learn so I can only afford to pay him $35 an hour (letting him keep the $300 to $400 he got per day for drives even and paying his inflated hrs) until he steps up his game.
Well I think he's mad at me! Should I let it worry me I mean he is a friend and I wanted to teach him. the last snow event I got 36 hrs (mainly because they send me everywhere to rescue others) and when I called him (not to work but to pay him even though I don't feel he should get another dime after pocketing my cash customer money) he didn't answer the phone and still won't return my calls. I honestly think that he thinks he's teaching me a lesson LOL . That he just won't answer and see how I ever make it without his help!
This isn't my first attempt trying to teach someone to plow that wasn't in a big lot. It seems I just can't seem to instill the proper knowledge unless it's a big lot. Anyone else have this problem?

Anyone wanna operate a skid with a 10' angle blade as my back-up? 
Actually that's what my sub was SUPPOSED to do but decided on his own he would rather use his truck!
*So am I being a douchbag and just expect to much or have other people found that 90% of the work force have no clue when it come to something non-assemly line related like plowing?*


----------



## nhpatriot (Dec 9, 2007)

I would drop him quick, friend or not. Nobody ***** with my business. Collecting your money is a massive breach of trust as well. I treat those who respect me and honor their agreements with the highest dignity and reward them well financially. I will positively destroy anyone who comes into my trust and tries to undermine me. 

Some people were never meant to plow. Assessing one's ability to plow with efficiency is critical, and as you pointed out, most were never meant to operate the equipment. Your self proclaimed mastery of the plow biz may be genuine, but I would seek to find employees who did not need me to oversee them 90% of the time. If in fact they are subs, draw up clear terms and time lines for the work, and then enforce them! In my area there are so many guys looking for work that the labor pool is huge, and I have no reason to take sh*t from anyone not doing their job.


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

if i was in ohio i would do it


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

I assess at my yard whether the new operator has potential, its great when they already have experience with semi trucks or heavy equipment. Then on the next snowfall, even if it 1` in I call him out to play with the machine. We have 2 way radios and I basically explain the do and dont on the job site as we go through plowing the lot. If I have to chase em around the park lot or they get distracted and dont stay with the program . Sorry but this is not working out, heres the number from my competition you can "help" them.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

nbenallo33;745456 said:


> if i was in ohio i would do it[/QUOTE
> 
> to bad ! Anymore I am leery of everyone they all claim to know what they are doing and don't. I was marveling the other day that I have about 4 calls a day from people begging to work and then when you say "Ok come do this" all the sudden it interferes with there personal life! Or they want you to tell the snow to come at a different time as it inconveniences them. LOL


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Since your a plowing god, maybe you just shouldn't go away in the winter and also if your such a good plower why are you working as a sub?. I'd get rid of the guy freind or not.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

augerandblade;745459 said:


> I assess at my yard whether the new operator has potential, its great when they already have experience with semi trucks or heavy equipment. Then on the next snowfall, even if it 1` in I call him out to play with the machine. We have 2 way radios and I basically explain the do and dont on the job site as we go through plowing the lot. If I have to chase em around the park lot or they get distracted and dont stay with the program . Sorry but this is not working out, heres the number from my competition you can "help" them.


Yeah that's basicly how I try to do them to I like the part about reffering them to your competition. I really don't have any comp that I even concern myself with. Now that you mention it of everyone I have plowed with in the past the ONLY 2 ppl I have seen that actually get the jist of plowing are both friends of mine who have 15 plus years in big trucks and equipment. I myself have 20 yrs heavy haul/ wrecker experiance. I think my next Employee will need to show me his CDL!


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

JD Dave;745465 said:


> Since your a plowing god, maybe you just shouldn't go away in the winter and also if your such a good plower why are you working as a sub?. I'd get rid of the guy freind or not.


#1 because I make 6 times the money and get a suntan to go fix boats. #2 because I know I sometimes run away in the winter and wouldn't feel right claiming to be there all winter when I know I might have to leave as a sub they can send someone else if my replacement operator is a no show #3 The ppl I sub thru are friends so why turn into competitors and cut each others throat #4 I have no ambition to salt I like my trucks clean and southern looking #5 They pay me super good by giving double and somtimes triple my actual hours (works out to almost 600 an hour with the drives I picked up that pay cash while I'm on the clock and the bosses don't care 1 bit) because the other guys take 4 to 5 times longer than I do to do the same job!


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I think you should quit supervising and plow only since you are so good at it but obviously not so good at supervising or instructing. But you'd need to make arrangements to be available for plowing all winter. Otherwise, you really need to give up the plowing to be able to meet your other obligations.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Can we say EGO!


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

TKLAWN;745752 said:


> Can we say EGO!


You could but I wouldn't care as I said I know 2 other guys that do just as good as me. I just find there are a lot of ppl that claim to have a clue that don't. My knowledge of my skill level comes from 20 yrs of experience and feedback not my own inflated view of myself. You will never see me bash someone's skills I have not seen firsthand. Just as I didn't tell my "bosses" to pad my hours they suggested it to keep me around for next year!

I will readily admit I don't know how to bid the lots I plow or market what I know how to do to get paid the highest amount possible. Also I lack the attention span to stay in the cold all winter when I could run south and catch shark while making more money. That's why I sub. I could also brag that I work as a stuntman,can rebuild/fix any engine made,fix almost every broken semi I've ever been called out to rescue, and weld/fabricate/machine anything you could imagine, But that has nothing to do with plowing trying *to find a way to teach someone to plow does. That is why I started this thread *and explained in detail why my views are as they are! If I was as super as you claim I am I should have no problem teaching someone what I know but I can't. I know a couple of plowers that I can't find any advice to give them AND they as me see others as highly incompetent even though they have been plowing for years. We all have our strong and weak points I don't really care if someone isn't efficient as long as they aren't working under my name or in my equipment after I set the bar at a level I believe should be standard for the biz it makes me look bad to have someone make a poor showing.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

I have to agree with other poster. EGO is one of them #2 would be you dont know how to teach!!! #3 you work on boats So your 10 hours of pay for 2 hours or work smells like you after to working on boats!! a bit fishy!!!


Oh and one other thing you need to be humbled some day. I use to think I was the best at running a loader. I could move piles and clean lots so fast(So I thought) Till I saw this other guy with same size machine make me look like I was milking the clock.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Anyone else remember the guys who went by the name of:

"God of all Plowers"

"9ft Piles"


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Mick;746006 said:


> Anyone else remember the guys who went by the name of:
> 
> "God of all Plowers"
> 
> "9ft Piles"


No, but I'm gonna find their posts for some entertainment. lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

SNOWPIMP;745356 said:


> I had 7 trucks at one time and to train drivers I would be with them the whole time. So it was pretty dummy proof plus I put radio's in each truck and I could "Remind" them with helpful comments like "No stupid don't clean that yet we do that last" or "Hey ******* WTF did I say about trying to bite to deep" or "OMFG are you ******** when the speedo says 110 and your actual ground speed is closer to 10 take your f#ckin foot out of it traction doesn't come from that one wheel spinning at 200mph. Hell I was so good at knowing how to push the main contractor paid me an Extra $55 and hour to drive around and show the other 8 subs how to push their lots every time we pushed the lot so I must know what I'm doing when solo my production is usually triple that of any other plower. I got it first try did it in 2 hrs I have a 4 hr minimum but since the guy who did it last year with a better set-up than I have on his fastest time was 10 hrs they decided to give me 10hrs for 2 hrs work. So I decided OK maybe I'm just that great at the snow shyt that no-one can come close. Well that didn't help because apparently he has a hearing problem or something because as I directed him I watched from 3 feet away as he did the opposite I was telling him to do. This isn't my first attempt trying to teach someone to plow that wasn't in a big lot. It seems I just can't seem to instill the proper knowledge unless it's a big lot. *So am I being a douchbag and just expect to much or have other people found that 90% of the work force have no clue when it come to something non-assemly line related like plowing?*


I will agree with you on the douchbag part.

Some people are born with common sense, some are born with arrogance. Hard to teach these things.

What a pleasure and honor to be graced with SNOWPIMP!

Please tell us more about yourself.


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.unc.edu/depts/wcweb/handouts/paragraphs.html


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*YOU CANT BUY THIS ENTERTAINMENT ANYWHERES THANKS*


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;745465 said:


> Since your a plowing god, maybe you just shouldn't go away in the winter and also if your such a good plower why are you working as a sub?. I'd get rid of the guy freind or not.


dave don't you need a supervisor like snowpimp to help you out? haha


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

just for my own mind i would like to know how old you are snow pimp? i myself am 26 and as someone stated before there will come a time when you will be humbled and look back on this with a different state of mind


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

*How I teach a guy to plow*

"See that snow on the ground here? Put it in a pile over there and try not to break anything."

I think that was how I was taught.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

ServiceOnSite;756224 said:


> just for my own mind i would like to know how old you are snow pimp? i myself am 26 and as someone stated before there will come a time when you will be humbled and look back on this with a different state of mind


Doubt it matters much..........ya see, he was _born_ with superior knowledge, talent and abilities far greater than any of us. 

Yet he is perplexed and frustrated that he cannot teach others to be awesome like him.


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

Bajak;756228 said:


> "See that snow on the ground here? Put it in a pile over there and try not to break anything."
> 
> I think that was how I was taught.


That's funny because that's all I thought there was to it hahaha. I learned with a ford 8n and a 3 point blade. Then when I was 14 my neighbor had a massive blower on a tractor I played with it a few times but was scarred of it. Then I got to drive the city blow (as long as I wore a big coat so they didn't know it was me) when My neighbor needed to take a few hour nap.
I'm 35 and started when I was 12 on the farm. As I stated many times before I know plenty of ppl that know how to plow. I just seem to keep finding employees/Subs that don't!


----------



## bakerc8 (Jun 11, 2008)

i started plowing at 16 with my neibor but i whante to plow at 16. so i started working for spickman and i ended up teaching my self how to plo with some ride alonds and the fact that im no to ********. telll them that dont be ******** laern how to plow or your out. im 21 now.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

bakerc8;757052 said:


> i started plowing at 16 with my neibor but i whante to plow at 16. so i started working for spickman and i ended up teaching my self how to plo with some ride alonds and the fact that im no to ********. telll them that dont be ******** laern how to plow or your out. im 21 now.


HUH???


----------



## Martin Tirado (Sep 23, 2008)

We/SIMA has training videos on plowing, from basic 101 snowplowing techniques to intermediate, using skid steers, containment plows, etc..

I'm not suggesting these will solve all your training needs, but they offer an easy to provide (just need a DVD player or computer), packaged training and safety training program that you can use for multiple employees or as a refresher in the pre-season. Descriptions are on our website:

http://www.sima.org/storeindex.cfm?findprimarycategory=1946


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Watch one time, Drive one time, Then Teach once. That should be all it ever takes.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

TCLA;746033 said:


> I will agree with you on the douchbag part.
> 
> Some people are born with common sense, some are born with arrogance. Hard to teach these things.
> 
> ...





TCLA;756249 said:


> Doubt it matters much..........ya see, he was _born_ with superior knowledge, talent and abilities far greater than any of us.
> 
> Yet he is perplexed and frustrated that he cannot teach others to be awesome like him.





bakerc8;757052 said:


> i started plowing at 16 with my neibor but i whante to plow at 16. so i started working for spickman and i ended up teaching my self how to plo with some ride alonds and the fact that im no to ********. telll them that dont be ******** laern how to plow or your out. im 21 now.





KGRlandscapeing;757056 said:


> HUH???


I haven't read a thread this entertaining in a while, this is a great way to pass some time on a friday afternoon waiting for snow.

Send the guy packing. Especially since he cant make $600 an hour like you.

Here's how you work the controls, dont put the snow in handicap spots, go figure it out, that's how I learned.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

there is no way this post is for real.................

Not possible


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

_anyone can learn anything..but not everyone can teach just anybody_ --- to you this guy may seam ********... but in his ears and mind you may be speakin spanish as there is a billion different ways to explain the same goal or idea.. just keep that in mind when working with a wide range or personalities.. not everyone has the same brainwaves as yourself...

p.s. fire him and hire me.. id sure as hell firgure out how to plow for 600$ an hour...


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

SNOWPIMP;756973 said:


> As I stated many times before I know plenty of ppl that know how to plow. I just seem to keep finding employees/Subs that don't!


you must be looking in the wrong place


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Bajak;756228 said:


> "See that snow on the ground here? Put it in a pile over there and try not to break anything."
> 
> I think that was how I was taught.


Wow, you got the advanced training course, I got " you do this lot, this lot, this lot, this lot, you see where the snow goes, see you at 2am.

I thought I had long arms, but to be able to pat yourself on the back like this guy, man that takes a long arm:waving:


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

It's one thing to critique and direct - it's another thing to actually teach.

"Give a man a fish and you'll feed him for a day - teach a man to fish and you'll feed him for a lifetime"


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

GatorDL55;760649 said:


> It's one thing to critique and direct - it's another thing to actually teach.
> 
> "Give a man a fish and you'll feed him for a day - teach a man to fish and you'll feed him for a lifetime"


I dont like Fish. So maybe it could "Give a man a Cheese Burger and he eats for a Day. Teach a man to point a gun and he can hold up the burger joint and eat for a lifetime"


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

BigDave12768;760721 said:


> I dont like Fish. So maybe it could "Give a man a Cheese Burger and he eats for a Day. Teach a man to point a gun and he can hold up the burger joint and eat for a lifetime"


you better give him a tredmill and some lipitor or it will be a short life time


----------



## grasmancolumbus (Mar 4, 2008)

Whats a plow??


----------



## JustAGuy (Jan 13, 2009)

I feel dumber after reading all this.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

JustAGuy;762606 said:


> I feel dumber after reading all this.


So you didnt learn how to plow after reading this post? Maybe you should PM SNOWPIMP he can teach you


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Mick;746006 said:


> Anyone else remember the guys who went by the name of:
> 
> "God of all Plowers"
> 
> "9ft Piles"


I sure do Mick.
Good comparison


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

T-Man I read some of those posts for entertainment and Yes I can see why they are not with us today SNOWPIMP is somewhat of a long time member but I can't say I have read anything of him shooting off his mouth lately.


----------



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Bajak;756228 said:


> "See that snow on the ground here? Put it in a pile over there and try not to break anything."
> 
> I think that was how I was taught.


impressive, i got see this snow, move it, if you hit anything you are fired! now hurry up the snow is so deep the cars are getting stuck.

well i didnt hit anything and i got to keep my job wesport
now i sub out for them from time to time.

(note, my first time plowing was at a honda dealership i worked at when i was 16.)


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

Indyplower;757320 said:


> there is no way this post is for real.................
> 
> Not possible


I second that


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I can't believe I missed out on this thread!! I just read the whole thing and I'm still laughing, in fact I just got up off the floor. 

Notice my use of paragraph - at least I think that's a paragraph - OMG now I'm not sure

I ran a skid loader before I ever plowed with a truck - I think that helped me learn. I can't pinpoint why but I just think it did. Sounds weird i know, anyone else agree??

I hope SNOWPIMP starts another thread soon, I'll be on the lookout


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

This is too funny.
I guess Snowpimp, we weren't all born with the ridiculous amount of plowing skills you were.... But any of us would probably be a lot better teacher...... 
$600 an hour....?
Mind if I... take you job?


----------



## MJD82 (Mar 4, 2009)

What kind of morons is he hiring all I got my first night plowing was Start that son of a [email protected]#h Don't hit any thing if the plow stops working leave it on the ground keep going in circles clear the main drive and dont shut the truck off see you in five hours.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

my stomach hurts right now from laughing so much.........thanks


----------



## bigmudder77 (Dec 5, 2007)

i feel like i just dont know how to plow any more after reading this lol


----------



## BrewCityTommy (Aug 7, 2009)

ServiceOnSite;756224 said:


> just for my own mind i would like to know how old you are snow pimp? i myself am 26 and as someone stated before there will come a time when you will be humbled and look back on this with a different state of mind


Well. Im just starting in the business. This snowpimp guy started getting me worried!!I have never plowed before and I kniw it will take a season to really get pretty good at it, but if I make a mistake subbing (which is what I will most likely do more of than my own few accounts this season) i wouldn't expect to be spoken to like a P.O.S like snowpimp seems to think his "friend" deserved. Hell if I wanted to listen to *****ing, Id just stay working for a lousy company. I know this is an old thread, but i came accross it just looking around, trying to soak up all the info i can-then i came accross a novel posted by a junior member that consists of negativity and cockiness! This snow pimp guy had me thinking "oh boy!" im here for help and input, and one day to contribute to someone else starting out- thanks for keeping this site enjoyable and informative- snowpimps story was neither... ussmileyflag


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

BrewCityTommy;792319 said:


> Well. Im just starting in the business. This snowpimp guy started getting me worried!!I have never plowed before and I kniw it will take a season to really get pretty good at it, but if I make a mistake subbing (which is what I will most likely do more of than my own few accounts this season) i wouldn't expect to be spoken to like a P.O.S like snowpimp seems to think his "friend" deserved. Hell if I wanted to listen to *****ing, Id just stay working for a lousy company. I know this is an old thread, but i came accross it just looking around, trying to soak up all the info i can-then i came accross a novel posted by a junior member that consists of negativity and cockiness! This snow pimp guy had me thinking "oh boy!" im here for help and input, and one day to contribute to someone else starting out- thanks for keeping this site enjoyable and informative- snowpimps story was neither... ussmileyflag


Don't worry about stuff like this (obviously you're not really). Take what's useful to you, ignore the foolish and contribute what you can/want.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

bakerc8;757052 said:


> i started plowing at 16 with my neibor but i whante to plow at 16. so i started working for spickman and i ended up teaching my self how to plo with some ride alonds and the fact that im no to ********. telll them that dont be ******** laern how to plow or your out. im 21 now.


Right, it's a fact that you're "no to ********". Jesus, that's scary.

I honestly wasn't taught anything. I was 16 and subbing for the city doing courts with my own truck. My boss told that learning on the clock is the best way to learn and gave me one peice of advise: angle the blade the opposite way or it'll end up being narrower than the truck. Figured the rest out over the next few years and ended up making official God status by the time I was 19. No I plow circles around all the morons remotely from the beach in Hawaii. I don't even have to be there anymore...

Just kidding, I've never really been taught, but I have had some people ride along. I usually give em some tips and show them how to do it and let them figure out ther rest. Worked out so far.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow, this is interesting. Not taking any sides here, but some people are just not plowing material. I like to take a 2 week vacation in the winter just to go somewhere warm. Finding the right person to not f**k up your accounts that you have worked so hard to keep.....Priceless


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Hmm... I just read through this again(still laughing) and the first time you read this you would have to believe this is some sort of sick joke in which this guy is trying to impress everyone with his amazing plowing capabilities? I really cant see why someone couldnt drive a plow?! Although, Snowpimp, you could hire a motivational speaker to motivate those subs that arent on your level of superiority to learn how to be like you..


----------



## polarvend (Aug 3, 2009)

Humbling experiences are not fun but they sure pop a big head quick.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Reading SNOWPIMP's stats was interesting. He joined Plowsite in 2003 and made posted till Feb, 2004. Then nothing till Feb, 2009. Last time here was March 26, 2009.

It also says "SNOWPIMP has not made any friends yet ".


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know how I ever survived without being taught by the master.


----------



## polarvend (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re Master:*

By Master, do you mean God if so I am right there with you!!


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Plowing seems to be like any other skill.

Some are good, they get the job done and in a reasonable amount of time

Some are horrible, why does it take 10 hours to do 3 hours of work?

Some are amazing, they get everything done fast and correctly = best paid.

I know that I am a good plow operator, certain situations baffle me but I put my head down and push through it.

We have all three types in our company, luckily very few are horrible operators. 

I started out in a POS truck with a slow plow, "move the snow out of the way and don't break anything" worked for me.


----------



## dan6399 (Jan 10, 2009)

I found it quite impressive that he gets $600/hr to plow and get 6 times more to work on boats. I dont know why hes still working. He must be a god at $3600/hr


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

Isn't there a way that guy can be deleted? He's just an arrogant A$$. If he really were as good as he says he his, he would have found that there is always someone better and that there is always room for improvement and would have never posted in the first place. The guy probably knows less than half of what "good" plowers on here know. He definitely has no place trying to teach others. I would have knocked him on his a$$ and left him high and dry, NO one talks to me like that.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Lighten up Francis


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sorry this is my first post, but after reading this, i cant help myself.

I give you Snow Pimp


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

No wonder he needs to make $600 an hour, she probably costs at least a grand an hour.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

$600/ hour?? More like 600 pesos/ hour


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

SuperdutyShane;792448 said:


> Hmm... I just read through this again(still laughing) and the first time you read this you would have to believe this is some sort of sick joke in which this guy is trying to impress everyone with his amazing plowing capabilities? I really cant see why someone couldnt drive a plow?! Although, Snowpimp, you could hire a motivational speaker to motivate those subs that arent on your level of superiority to learn how to be like you..


2 hrs to do an apartment complex and it took the sub 16. your so full of bull **** why even bother posting on here. this site is to help each other out not boast about how good you are, and to belittle others. if it took a sub 16 hrs maybe you shouldn't hire mentally handicapped people to run a plow. i could plow that apartment complex in m 1:45 anyhow.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

just found this gem of a thread today. left. came back, still laughing, had to post maybe I'll get a reply?

That's why I sub. I could also brag that I work as a stuntman,can rebuild/fix any engine made,fix almost every broken semi I've ever been called out to rescue, and weld/fabricate/machine anything you could imagine sa per snow pimp.

I work in a power house and started my millwright apprenticeship for a non union contractor when I was 16 I am 26 and learn something everyday, I get upset if I dont. ten years one trade still learning. Just using your above statement you have mastered 5 resgistered trades not counting plowgod or stuntman rig recovery or marine mechanic. You must be like Einstein or Da'vinci only better!!!

I met a few guys like you that can do it all better then anyone else. They are usually manager types or shoe horned into some bench job where they can cause the least damage and piss the fewest people off... weird. I guess there are ass#$%^'s in every trade I thought it was just mine.

still laughing the worst part is this guys probably serious


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I just love this thread. Totally wrong but remains clean just the same
I have a 16 year old sister that can blow snow or shovel as much white sh!+ as you can possibly handle. Do you SNOWPIMP have some video that you can prove your extreme prowess to us non-pros?
25+ years and I still don't know how to make $600/ hour. I guess I'm Fuc***. especially by myself. I've even tried too sucker subs into a no win situation. I AM NO SNOWPIMP


----------



## FEFMedia (Sep 17, 2009)

I dont know about you, but that was a HUGE WALL OF TEXT!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

This is great! I'm glad this thread got reincarnated for newbies to enjoy!


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a long thread....but it was worth it...


----------



## azandy (Oct 15, 2008)

I have 5 trucks plowing and I have been plowing for about 20 years. I am not a plow god and still can learn new things. My new operators start with small things first and then I have them help on bigger lots a little till they understand it. They all think it is easy till they start doing it. Some learn quick and some don't make the season. Everyone's different.
I have not been on vacation in winter in about 15 years. Learned that lesson early.
If you hire friends or family, they have to understand the difference between business and friend. I still have many friends that are former employees. They have to understand a business decision. I am always up front with them right from the start. 
Some day I amy even fire myself.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

azandy;824221 said:


> Some day I amy even fire myself.


With a good benefits package and a nice separation bonus, then just live off corporate dividends


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I'd fire that idiot who works for me, but I can't find anyone who'll work that cheap.


----------

